# My First Late '50s HORNET...



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2018)

I bought this one yesterday, along with a late '40s Schwinn Continental (_see the Lightweight Schwinn section_) from a closed bicycle shop. It's in decent shape, far from perfect, but the first one I've had from the late '50s.

Right off the bat, it's missing the tank and headlight and rear fender reflector. Two are biggies, I know. And I hope that some WD-40 in the rear hub port will loosen hardened grease (according to the owner of the shop) because its not engaging. Just spinning freely and not braking. There was a piece of paper attached to the handlebars with some numbers and saying "Repaired", and the bolt looks new going into the hub. So I'm hoping he's right. If not, I have a set of nice chrome Schwinn rims from the early '60s with tires I'll use. But...are the rims on there original anyway? I thought at this point they were all painted. Anyone know?? If not, I'll save all that work of cleaning the rust off (and missing two spokes).

The child seat is a hoot. Imagine now putting your little one back there? Neighbors would call the police. I need to remove it to find the serial number on the rear dropout, but I think it's a 1958 model.

Also, does the neck look original? Looks more like a newer model. And the pedals are mismatched, but I think I have a pair in my stash. Love the huge grips!

So, how did I do? I paid $150 for it knowing what I was getting into, but I do tend to get carried away when I see something I want. Common sense goes out the window and in comes another project, lol.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2018)

And a bunch more...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2018)

Worth it. Great color too!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 12, 2018)

Think it's about 1957 and It's Opalescent green. albeit Schwinn catalog says "Florida green"  pretty sure it's the same color.  Rims would be correct 26 1-3/4 S-7's. And although catalog shows different seat, yours is  57 too. It probably is only missing fender light and as there appears to be marks from a tank, it too. Otherwise, with that seat I wouldn't expect a tank.

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/hornet/


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2018)

@Jeff54  Hi. Until I see the serial numbers, I'm still going to assume 1958.  http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle308 Also because this photo of a new, out of the box Hornet shows the seat as being the same one on my bike and coming with a tank. Matter of fact, I think _every_ Hornet came with a tank.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2018)

@Jeff54  I just got to the serial number: M813068. This makes it December 1, 1958 according to http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 12, 2018)

HARPO said:


> @Jeff54  I just got to the serial number: M813068. This makes it December 1, 1958 according to http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html




Indeed 58 it is, no mistake however it would not have been built until 1959 . It's the last of the Hornet's run, before 59's whole makeover. cool.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2018)

I just noticed that every Hornet pictured I had found (_catalogs included_) have painted rims...not chrome. So now I'm pretty sure that these were swapped out at some point to maybe make the bike look nicer.  

Luckily, I have a pair of chrome Schwinn rims to replace these...but also a painted set that someone sprayed over with silver paint to make it look like a cheap chrome. I removed some of the silver to see the original pinstriped paint beneath...but removed some of the pinstripes being over zealous, so I need to be very careful going forward.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2018)

That is a very interesting Hornet. I'm lost with the build on this one since 1 + 1 does not equal 2.

Serial number stamped on the drop out Dec. 1, 1958 so it was definitely built in 1959, but it's not a 1959 model. Built in kickstand for the 1959 models and 58 was said to still have the bolt on. Chain guards for 59 were all new styling. Chrome rims and Radiant colors in 59 too!? With the loss of the white paint detailing on the head tube and bars. Yours doesn't look like Radiant paint to me. This is weird, yours is a mix of old and new.

1959 model


 

1958 model


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah, that's right, I hadn't thought of the kick stand, bolt on, it's not,  what a weird bike. In many collectible hobbies, I think, It would be called a transitional, Has a combination of previous and newest.  

And that color is difficult to make out, it I think dried out,  b/c in this close up, it appears to be radiant or opal:








GTs58 said:


> That is a very interesting Hornet. I'm lost with the build on this one since 1 + 1 does not equal 2.
> 
> Serial number stamped on the drop out Dec. 1, 1958 so it was definitely built in 1959, but it's not a 1959 model. Built in kickstand for the 1959 models and 58 was said to still have the bolt on. Chain guards for 59 were all new styling. Chrome rims and Radiant colors in 59 too!? With the loss of the white paint detailing on the head tube and bars. Yours doesn't look like Radiant paint to me. This is weird, yours is a mix of old and new.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks @GTs58  and @Jeff54  for the updates. Making a bit more sense as to why it lies between the two years..."G_rab a part close to you and put it on_. _We need to get rid of old inventory_". 

As far as dull color, I don't think this bike was ever waxed. Wait until I do my detailing and we'll see the nice bright color it's supposed to be. 
Also, I removed that crazy child seat. I'll need to look closer to see if it's a Schwinn or an aftermarket piece.

Oh, and I guess we can blame "Harry" for not taking care of the bike better, lol. Check out the photo I attached.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 14, 2018)

I did a quick wipe down on the top tube and part of the bottom tube, and a quick application of Polishing Compound. Now I know what the green and cream color will look like when I do the entire bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 14, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Think it's about 1957 and It's Opalescent green. albeit Schwinn catalog says "Florida green"  pretty sure it's the same color.  Rims would be correct 26 1-3/4 S-7's. And although catalog shows different seat, yours is  57 too. It probably is only missing fender light and as there appears to be marks from a tank, it too. Otherwise, with that seat I wouldn't expect a tank.
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/bikes/hornet/




Oh, their should be a tank alright, I may have seen one around here on a Cruiser (not for sale though). You might find it on eBay too. I'm betting it's green over chrome with possible the later Schwinn logo...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 14, 2018)

Or maybe not...that logo was pretty close  to being introduced though.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 14, 2018)

ALL the Hornets had tanks, though. And the green is pretty dark, so it's not the Opalescent green. When I get done with it, it will look like a different bike from the one I brought home.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Thanks @GTs58  and @Jeff54  for the updates. Making a bit more sense as to why it lies between the two years..."G_rab a part close to you and put it on_. _We need to get rid of old inventory_".
> 
> As far as dull color, I don't think this bike was ever waxed. Wait until I do my detailing and we'll see the nice bright color it's supposed to be.
> Also, I removed that crazy child seat. I'll need to look closer to see if it's a Schwinn or an aftermarket piece.
> ...




It sure would be nice if Harry could tell us the story on this Hornet. It's a little more involved than "*Grab a part close to you and put it on. We need to get rid of old inventory". * 

Could you post a shot of the serial number? This bike has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 15, 2018)

@GTs58  serial number is *M813068*, though a bit hard to read on this photo.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 15, 2018)

Ah, now I see the color much better, it's not radiant or Opel, but prob Coach green. However, is that Florida green or are Coach and Florida the same color? IDK .



HARPO said:


> I did a quick wipe down on the top tube and part of the bottom tube, and a quick application of Polishing Compound. Now I know what the green and cream color will look like when I do the entire bike.
> 
> View attachment 919190


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 15, 2018)

The color looks to be the same as my 1958 Green Phantom.  This bike also has the letter then 8 type serial number which was new that year.  Do not know what Schwinn called the color.  Frame is original paint.  Roger


----------



## HARPO (Dec 15, 2018)

Roger Henning said:


> The color looks to be the same as my 1958 Green Phantom.  This bike also has the letter then 8 type serial number which was new that year.  Do not know what Schwinn called the color.  Frame is original paint.  RogerView attachment 919441




In 1958, it was called *Florida Green *according to the catalog.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Did someone here buy the twin to this that was posted on C/L for the last several days. Bike was in Cummings, GA with price of $250 OBO. Was still up early this morning, but just came down, so it must have sold. Had correct tank and painted rims.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 16, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> Did someone here buy the twin to this that was posted on C/L for the last several days. Bike was in Cummings, GA with price of $250 OBO. Was still up early this morning, but just came down, so it must have sold. Had correct tank and painted rims.




Since you saw the other bike, was it in a lot better condition?


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Since you saw the other bike, was it in a lot better condition?



About the same. I actually texted while it was still posted. They responded after posting was down saying it just sold. I requested a photo since I failed to save any. No response. If they provide one, I will post here.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 16, 2018)

*Check This Out! *I was taking the bike apart, and look what I found UNDER BOTH fenders..._pinstripes!_ Looks like the painter was getting his Dagger (pin stripe brush) ready and did a little double striping practice. This is the first time I've ever seen or heard of this. Pretty cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Has anyone had any insight as to why this rare bird wasn't equipped, painted and built like the 1959 models? Did Harry want a new 58 style Hornet so they build one for him in 1959?
I'm still stumped with this piece.

Third time for me seeing pins on the inside of the fenders.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone had any insight as to why this rare bird wasn't equipped, painted and built like the 1959 models? Did Harry want a new 58 style Hornet so they build one for him in 1959?
> I'm still stumped with this piece.
> 
> Third time for me seeing pins on the inside of the fenders.




First time I've ever heard of this. Maybe Harry wanted to be the only kid on the block if he went airborne his friends would still see the stripes from below...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's a so called "58" Hornet but it's actually a 59 or later. Maybe you could PM the seller and ask what his serial number is and mention to him that your's should look like this.  

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1958-schwinn-hornet-450.136558/

And here is another so called "58" but it's 1959 or later model. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1958-hornet-that-i-scored-today-at-a-yard-sale.138638/


----------



## HARPO (Dec 17, 2018)

@GTs58  I PM'd him, so we'll see. 

My seat, tough, is still different from both of the bikes you sent me links to, so I don't know what's going on...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 17, 2018)

Should I decide to keep these wheels on the bike...for originality...it appears that it's going to be a Herculean task to get them in any sort of decent shape. The upside is also that the wear will go with the rest of the bike in way of looks. The other chrome wheels I have are pretty pristine.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 18, 2018)

Rear hub is marked GERMANY with oiler. Looks I'll be keeping the original wheels (_which are cleaning up better than I had hoped for_) after all, just because of the originality. I'm a purist at heart...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 22, 2018)

BTW...if you look at the early pics I posted, the bike is wearing two different pedals. Can anyone let me know which is the correct one?...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 26, 2018)

Pretty much done, at least as far as I feel I can get with it. A lot different than when I got it, and I git the rear hub to work perfectly. Must have sat stagnant for a long time, but it's perfect now, so the bike gets to retain its original wheels.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 26, 2018)

...and a bunch more photos...


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 30, 2018)

HARPO said:


> ...and a bunch more photos...
> 
> View attachment 924858
> 
> ...



That came out nice. I have a green 59 Tiger that has the same seat on it. It's not comfortable, but it looks original to my bike. 
I don't have the German rear hub on mine either. Mine is a Bendix with a plain chrome shell, no oiler or bands on it. 
It may be that your's being a higher end bike they used a different hub?.  I've owned mine for several years. It's a good rider. 
 I had to have it because it's the same year as me....


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 30, 2018)

Schwinn used German hubs for a time because Bendix workers were on strike and Schwinn needed another supplier.  Roughly 1958/9 era.  Roger


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2018)

WoW, great job on it. I appreciate you retaining all of it’s original parts. Looks great.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 31, 2018)

Jimmy V said:


> That came out nice. I have a green 59 Tiger that has the same seat on it. It's not comfortable, but it looks original to my bike.
> I don't have the German rear hub on mine either. Mine is a Bendix with a plain chrome shell, no oiler or bands on it.
> It may be that your's being a higher end bike they used a different hub?.  I've owned mine for several years. It's a good rider.
> I had to have it because it's the same year as me....




 Thank you. I also had a few '52 bikes over the years I had to have...because they were the same year as me, lol!


----------

